# JLC Master Control (Sector Dial) Q1548530 on other straps?



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Hello!

I recently acquired the Master Control Date w/Sector Dial and I've been absolutely loving it so far.
I was hoping to reach out to the community here to see if anyone has had experience swapping out the wristband for other colors/materials, and if they could provide any pictures they may have taken of the combo!
After seeing the Hodinkee article with the tan strap, I'm eager to see what other pairings are out there. 

I'm also wondering, has anyone paired this with a bracelet? I'm not sure how it would look and I haven't seen any pictures of one.

One last question: Whats the lug size? Is it 18 or 19?

Cheers,
jim9162


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

jim9162 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently acquired the Master Control Date w/Sector Dial and I've been absolutely loving it so far.
> I was hoping to reach out to the community here to see if anyone has had experience swapping out the wristband for other colors/materials, and if they could provide any pictures they may have taken of the combo!
> ...


Congrats on the new watch! you will love your watch I am sure! I recently flipped the Master Control Date with Sector Dial, and since I rarely kept my original strap on, I think I can help you with this.

The Lug size for JLC master control is 20mm. The tang buckle size for your watch is 16mm. JLCs come with curved lugs, but straight lugs (like one used in Hodinkee works fine).

Any 20mm two piece straps should work. I used to play with a khaki canvas strap (off my Hamilton, but worked like a magic to me), a brown gator strap, a black gator strap, and nato straps. however, since my after market straps were 20/18mm, this meant I had to get an aftermarket Deployant clasp. never used with a bracelet, but always wondered how it'd look with a Milanese bracelet (like IWC portofino)

For nato straps, whether you use curved lugs or straight lugs, only thinner nylon straps will fit. furthermore, another price you have to pay is that the nylon will rub against the case.

Out of JLC Master Lineup, this one is likely the best one to play with the strap. I do miss playing with my JLC and the straps, and my gator straps are atm waiting for a new host.

Couple words of caution:
1. should you ever go to JLC boutique with an aftermarket strap, or even mention the idea, they tend to give you this look, as if they are appalled by your lack of taste. You have been warned.
2. I personally recommend you use JLC's watch strap removal tool (the boutique threw in mine at the time of purchase). JLC's watch strap removal tools are thinner than those Amazon strap removal tools, and JLC's lugs are pretty stiff and tight. The fact that JLC comes standard with curved lugs also do not make life easier. I learned this the hard way with a scratch on my lug, as well as a cut on my finger.








View attachment 13148929


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

jim9162 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I recently acquired the Master Control Date w/Sector Dial and I've been absolutely loving it so far.
> I was hoping to reach out to the community here to see if anyone has had experience swapping out the wristband for other colors/materials, and if they could provide any pictures they may have taken of the combo!
> ...


I think any grained leather black/grey/brown/suede, blue or mix of those colors would be great. Dont tarnish the jlc with a nato.. definitely not the look for such a great piece good for dress and casual wear. I personally think the jlc bracelet for the regular non-sector jlc looks fantastic and well balanced, but way to sporty and off for the sector


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for sharing all these pictures, they're super helpful!
The watch looks stunning on all these straps, I'm so torn with which straps to get first and from where.

Despite it being for the Reverso, do you think it would fit? Assuming it curves like the picture, would it even look good?
The picture leads me to believe it would lay flush with the round case of the Sector Dial, but I don't know.

I reached out to JLC customer service and they stated a stainless steel metal bracelet (reference QM390881) is available for this specific watch and is valued at $1,660 USD. 
Couldn't find any details about that specific bracelet, and JLC hasn't gotten back to me any additional details.

Cheers!


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

my last post mucked up cause I cant post links...

The Reverso I referenced in the above is from a metal bracelet that is being sold on grayandsons dot com. 
Jaeger LeCoultre Reverso bracelet with hidden deployment clasp. Length: 7.5". (20mmx18mm)


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

My not be for everyone's taste, but I like it on this perlon from C&B.


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

That perlon strap looks awesome! 
I wonder how this would look with a STAIB mesh bracelet?


----------



## lonewitness (Mar 8, 2017)

Looks god on the perlon. Somwaht sporty


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Trying out a new perlon today. Really hard to keep fingerprints off the bezel ;-)


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Another option on leather.


----------



## Z3ke (Feb 7, 2017)

heres mine


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Playing with another Perlon.


----------



## Impeccable Watches (Apr 26, 2018)

Did you guys run into any issues with changing out the straps?
The Leather seems so tight on the springbar that i feel like I'd need to really wedge it in there to get em out!


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Mine was tight (prob. because of the curved spring bars) but it was not that much more difficult to change vs. any other watch I've done. I have a tool with a pretty thin fork. I just went nice and slow and easy to not damage the watch or band.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The sector dial on a Haveston single pass nato.. no added thickness to the sleek watch due to the strap being in a single layer under the watch.. nice rugged look.. no fraying as it's a canvas nato... and most importantly no overlap and typical nato folds... as the strap is dealing with optimum length and a floating keeper that just makes it wear like a regular strap..

Love the feel, utility and style of these new Haveston straps ..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> Another option on leather.
> 
> View attachment 13215059


Which strap is that then?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## speed023 (Jul 24, 2018)

I always wanted to change my JLC strap to give it a different look but never actually tried it just in case I scratch the caseback while I remove the string bars!! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

propforall said:


> Which strap is that then?


It's the B&R Bands Taupe Textured Calf Leather.


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

rpbertjaehoonlee said:


> Congrats on the new watch! you will love your watch I am sure! I recently flipped the Master Control Date with Sector Dial, and since I rarely kept my original strap on, I think I can help you with this.
> 
> The Lug size for JLC master control is 20mm. The tang buckle size for your watch is 16mm. JLCs come with curved lugs, but straight lugs (like one used in Hodinkee works fine).
> 
> ...


Which strap is that top one?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## propforall (Dec 15, 2017)

ffeingol said:


> It's the B&R Bands Taupe Textured Calf Leather.


Got this strap from the person I bought my watch from, think it's the same one









Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

